# PCB Half Hitch - MB Miller



## EClass (Sep 25, 2017)

Was down PCB Sept 18-23 and did some pier fishing. I went out Tuesday night 10pm-2am and literally had the whole pier to myself. Remora's seem to be the bait thieves of the night but did hook up on a 5'-6' Hammerhead. Tried to get a pic before he broke me off but was too dark. My light was not strong enough to hit the water clearly enough for camera.

Friday I went out 10am-3pm and it was a mixed bag of catches. I was more into everyone else action and didn't catch much. There were Spanish pulled up. (2) nice 6' Sailfish released in the water. Remora's again.... Few Bluerunners. Barracuda stole one from me. Bait was super easy to catch on Sabiki. Will post a couple vids when I get them edited.


----------

